# Has anyone tried Mononessa?



## alysonleah (Aug 29, 2012)

So, personally I never thought I would try any birth control pills after I've read so many horror stories about them. But my doctor recommended them to me because I have painful, heavy periods and cramping pain after intercourse. So she prescribed me Mononessa, but honestly I am *extremely nervous* about trying them.

Honestly the two things that scare me most are then weight gain and hair loss side effects. I know most birth control causes weight gain, but my doctor said it is usually no more than 10 pounds. I know it is different for everyone, but I would like to hear some more opinions.

Has anyone tried Mononessa? What was your experience? If you gained weight initially, were you able to lose it?

Also, anyone experience hair loss with Mononessa?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 29, 2012)

Weight gain, hair loss, those are all possible side effects of most, if not all birth control options. My friend used Depo Provera and her hair thinned out so bad, like clumps coming out. You just have to remember, it's releasing hormones and changing your internal body chemistry, so there may be side effects. But myself, never tried that brand of BC.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 30, 2012)

I think a slight weight gain and some possible hair loss is a better situation than painful cramping and heavy flow every month.  I'm not familiar with that brand of birth control but I have been and still am on some form of birth control.  I am currently on Mirena which is a hormone release IUD.  I've not experienced any side effects and I've had it for over 3 years now.  Its to reduce my heavy period which it is successful in curbing. 

I have never had any period cramping except in my early stages of my first pregnancy.  I sympathize with those that suffer from menstral cramping.  I would not want to suffer from that every month.  I would not want to suffer from that at any month. 

How old are you?  If you are sexually active, you need some form of birth control.  When I was on the pill, I would back them end to end so I don't have to experience a period at all.  I personally can do without having one.


----------

